# ISO: Grapefruit Ideas



## *amy* (Mar 23, 2008)

Love grapefruit. Looking for some inspirational ideas. Have had it au natural, in salads - pink with a cherry on top, broiled (& make a fish dish with grapes -- may try that with grapefruit next time). 

Any creative ideas with grapefruit? TIA


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2008)

use it as a bowling ball??  

I've always just had it sliced with a little sugar on top.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

Make a big ol' fruit salad and squeeze the grapefruit on it
top with brown sugar and broil
grapefruit sorbet
fresh-squeezed grapefruit with a quality vodka!    Can I borrow a grapefruit?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Grapfruit Juice + Gin


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

UB - care to join me on the veranda?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> UB - care to join me on the veranda?


 

It would be my pleasure ma'am.........


----------



## ella/TO (Mar 23, 2008)

*grapefruit*

Just an aside. If you take any kinds of medications, make sure you can have grapefruit.......seems there are a lot of meds and grapefruit that don't go well together.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 23, 2008)

I always put a little salt on my grapefruit. A gal at work told me to try it and I loved it. Won't eat it any other way now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 23, 2008)

What if you used a syringe and injected 1 oz. of Gin in a grapefruit and gave it to a neighbor...


----------



## *amy* (Mar 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> grapefruit sorbet


 
Sounds nummie. Do you have a recipe to share? TIA

Have my eye on a grapefruit cake w grapefruit cream cheese frosting, that's calling my name, from the Brown Derby Restaurant at Disneyworld.

Disney World's Brown Derby Restaurant Recipe, Grapefruit Cake


----------



## *amy* (Mar 24, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> I always put a little salt on my grapefruit. A gal at work told me to try it and I loved it. Won't eat it any other way now.


 
Thanks JoAnn.  Will give it a try.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 24, 2008)

I like it with cinnamon and honey under the  broiler.


----------



## EastWestknives (Mar 24, 2008)

You could squeeze it into a stir fry. I just learned that citrus is good in simple stir fries... (I haven't tried this yet) I'm leaving it up to you to be the inventor of grapefruit chicken stir fry. Use a little honey or Agave, ginger, soy, garlic, sesame seed oil, grapefruit juice (fresh squeezed of course), and see what happens...


----------



## *amy* (Mar 24, 2008)

EastWestknives said:


> You could squeeze it into a stir fry. I just learned that citrus is good in simple stir fries... (I haven't tried this yet) I'm leaving it up to you to be the inventor of grapefruit chicken stir fry. Use a little honey or Agave, ginger, soy, garlic, sesame seed oil, grapefruit juice (fresh squeezed of course), and see what happens...


 
YUM! Love your idea. Thank you. 

Ladycook, need to buy some Honey as well.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe skewer some shrimp an pop them on the grill.....ummm....couple drops of hot sauce and a squeeze of a grapefruit.......top some lettuce with the shrimp, grapefruit pieces and something else......avocado chunks?...maybe a raspberry vinigarette dressing?

And some kind of toasted nut.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 24, 2008)

Grill the grapefruit before it gets segmented.


----------



## Marko (Mar 25, 2008)

GF and vodka.  Make a nice Jaffa salad with vodka for the big kids.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 25, 2008)

Pink grapefruit goes really well with salad and aioli as the backdrop for grilled squid pieces.  Sorbet would be my choice.  You could substitute the grapefruit for the lemon in a lemon meringue pie.


----------



## ljmyers (Mar 25, 2008)

I only eat grapefruit with salt on it as well. Most people think I'm nuts. ha-ha


----------



## *amy* (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. You guys are the best. Jeeks, love the shrimp & avo suggestion.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 25, 2008)

i put salt on watermelon , as well as grapefruit. it is a southern thing, i think.

babe


----------



## ljmyers (Mar 26, 2008)

I think you are right babe. My husband eats salt and pepper on any and all melons. Too much for my taste buds though. lol


----------



## merstar (Mar 26, 2008)

Check these out:

Champagne Sorbet
Champagne Sorbet Recipe | Simply Recipes

Grapefruit and Spinach Salad
Grapefruit and Spinach Salad Recipe | Recipezaar

Shallot and Grapefruit Dressing
Shallot and Grapefruit Dressing Recipe - Fruits - MyRecipes.com


----------



## *amy* (Mar 27, 2008)

merstar said:


> Check these out:
> 
> Champagne Sorbet
> Champagne Sorbet Recipe | Simply Recipes
> ...


 
YUMMY! They all look delish. Thanks merstar. The *ruby reds* are out... so going to add these to my grapefruit list of recipes to try. Didn't get around to the gf/avocado salad yesterday. Adding spinach (& red onions) sounds like a cool idea.

Never put salt on gf. Bet it's yum. Have to watch my salt, but a little taste can't hurt  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jennyhill (Apr 11, 2008)

I like to have grapefruit on icecream.
Grapefruits can be dried and used as dry-fruits.


----------



## whole milk (Apr 17, 2008)

Make a grapefruite curd!  It's very similar to the lemon curd except a little bitter instead of tart.  From there you can use it on tarts with pastry cream, use it as a filling between layers of cake, or even use it as a topping for ice cream.


----------

